# Kali and dating advice: Guro Jeff of Sayoc Kali on MTV...



## Cruentus (May 15, 2006)

I believe I just saw Guro Jeff (profile here: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=1079) from NY of Sayoc Kali on MTV. He was giving dating advice as it was the premise of the show. They were showing how a dicipline like Martial Arts could help one with self-confidence.

I don't know if he will see this post, as his account has been closed due to inactivity from what it looks like, but if so, congrats. He did a nice job. It was nice to see FMA featured in that way, as usually other more comercial Karate-type schools are the ones to be featured instead.


----------



## ryangruhn (May 21, 2006)

What was the show called?

Gruhn


----------



## Cruentus (May 21, 2006)

ryangruhn said:
			
		

> What was the show called?
> 
> Gruhn


 
Dude, come on. :uhyeah: 

I have no idea. I don't really "watch" MTV as I think that most of their programing is pretty brainless, but there was nothing else on to have in the background while I was doing some house cleaning. 

So I don't really know what it was called. It had some guy in dread locks talking to a narrator (whom you don't actually see, but only hear his voice) about dating. He was going through the steps to improve his "game," like a makeover, house cleaning, learning to cook, etc. He had a confidence issue, so the narrator took him to a martial arts school to meet "Guro Jeff." The idea was that by working on a discipline, one could improve confidence.

I just thought it was nice that they took him to an FMA school, as usually FMA schools aren't given the credability of other more commercial environments.

I also thought it was nice that Guro Jeff was the one who was featured; even though he hasn't been active in this forum for awhile, I have talked with him on the phone before and he seemed like a really nice guy. So, it was nice to see him get some exposer.



Paul


----------

